# Storing Furnace Filters In Your Van/Truck??



## Curt-BestAIRPro (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi everybody!

I work for RPS Products. We manufacture pleated filters for both residential and commercial applications under our BestAir and BestAIR Pro brands.

I am currently working on a project that is trying to reduce clutter and bulk in the back of your vans. One of the things that you guys sometimes carry around are filters and we know how bulky they can be.

Can you guys shed some light on how you go about planning your day if you have to do filter replacements for your customers, specifically, the deep pleated RAC filters? When you do bring filters along with you to the job site, is it generally a pain to store and move them? 

How do you typically deal with the extra space needed to store and transport these filters?

Thanks for the input!!

Curt


----------



## heatingrepairchicago (Nov 8, 2014)

usually we set a day aside where we go and do all the filter change out's and we already have the sizes for all the units before hand so we just load the van like a semi trailor would probably do..stop last n vice versa. 

I would be willing to hear of a filter system that minimizes space but I dont think filters are really worth the troube just to carry them just to have them. 

good luck.


----------

